# protecting tubs



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

What do you guys do to protect your tubs? Here is what I did this last time.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Get idea but is that a new tub? Typically the cardboard gets used.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I cover with either paper or a canvas tarp like you, but I also place a piece of 1/4" or 3/8" plywood over the whole tube. I learned this lesson the hard way while remodeling my own bathroom - three houses ago. I dropped my hammer, chipped the tub. I thought, I wish I had something covering the tub


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Been using rosin paper, tarps and ply. Thinking about giving this a try:
http://www.pro-tect.com/vmchk/Liquid-Mask.html


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Been using rosin paper, tarps and ply. Thinking about giving this a try:
> http://www.pro-tect.com/vmchk/Liquid-Mask.html


I don't think that would protect the tub from damage from say....a hammer.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

BrandConst said:


> Get idea but is that a new tub? Typically the cardboard gets used.


yeah its new. This guy is really picky about his tubs, so I covered every square inch


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus that looks awesome, but the video wouldn't play. This is a tub I looked at in a condo that was being built by my house. You know of any tub manufacturers that sell a new tub with the protection already on them? This stuff peeled off really easy. Didn't look to see who made it.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I bought a tub protector from Menards.

I use a piece of osb except for when I have to be in and out of the tub. At that point, I wouldn't be above the tub with anything I could drop and chip it with.

The tub protector is reusable and worthwhile.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

cleveman said:


> I bought a tub protector from Menards.
> 
> I use a piece of osb except for when I have to be in and out of the tub. At that point, I wouldn't be above the tub with anything I could drop and chip it with.
> 
> The tub protector is reusable and worthwhile.


What is it like a tub "shell"? I mean is it like putting a tub on a tub like bathfitters or something?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

We have used something like this.










I do like to use 3/4 plywood sometimes. It is nice cause you can stand on it to work off of. You just need to cut it small enough so your material can be applied and make sure to pad the tub somehow so it does not scratch the unit.

I have done what you have done in the picture you posted but I am pretty messy with the thin set and the trap gets ruined.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I made a tub cover out of 2x's and osb and carpet. Covers the front, top lays over the side peice, screw it from the top. Works very well. One of my guys once covered the whole acrylic tub in 2" blue tape. I was using 409 like it was going out of style cleaning residue.off. Does nobody understand how expensive blue tape is?


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

jawtrs said:


> I made a tub cover out of 2x's and osb and carpet. Covers the front, top lays over the side peice, screw it from the top. Works very well.* One of my guys once covered the whole acrylic tub in 2" blue tape.* I was using 409 like it was going out of style cleaning residue.off. Does nobody understand how expensive blue tape is?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

bluebird5 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Unfortunately we can't fix stupid :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I love the Swanstone tubs because they come with a plastic liner for protection. Sometimes the client keeps them for protection if they decide to do their own painting, if not, I usually take it and keep it around if I need it to fit in an existing tub :clap:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

my tub protector is just some fabric which fits the tub well. I think you can open up the drain on it. There are also parts which are designed to go up the walls in the case of a fiberglass tub surround. I never used these parts. I just set it in the tub and may tape it to the the top of the tub or just let it sag if it wants to sag.

By the time I get to the point where I'm not standing on the tub, I'm probably just laying the course of tile which covers the lip. I'm only using the protector to keep mortar and grout off the tub surface. Maybe I'll drop a tile on it as well. Or my trowel.

I kept the box for it, so I can fold it up and put it away and hopefully find it again.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I use a dropcloth when I am doing the lower courses, and then switch to piece of wood and with carpet attached to the bottom when I am high enough where that is useful. Cheap and works well.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I cover the bottom with paper then throw a yoga matt on top of that. Carpet pad is ok but the matt is thicker and dense. I use a short piece of plywood if I'm nailing but I don't keep it there when I tile.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Plywood or osb on the top.

People will stand in the tub, give them something to stand on. A screw that gets dropped on a tarp or plastic or tape or.... will still damage the tub. Cover it with ply then don't worry about it.

Cut the ply short enough that when the wall is completely finished (tiled?) the ply will just slide out.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I use a piece of plywood over polystyrene.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

we dont do many tub showers down here. just a lot of stand up shower with tile floors.
when I was doing new homes I used a piece of ply for the tubs.

made this for a custom home we did last year to protect their jet tub.


----------

